#ubuntu-eu 2012-06-25
<ButterflyOfFire> Hello everyone, I want to inform you that the DNS problem I reported a moment ago about some ubuntu-cc.org pointing to a "certain" Nina Ulrich is solved after I sent a notification  to rt at ubuntu. Now http://www.ubuntu-dz.org and other non approved LoCoTeams domain name is pointing to ubuntu.com. Thanks a lot :)
<encbladexp> np
